# SV show: OMG! All the running!!!



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Yesterday at training we had a mock ring set up to practice in and so I took Zefra into the ring at the end of the day (she is in heat and I didn't want to mess with the competitors dogs' heads who were training- some weren't from our club). It was still about 32* outside and the ring was in complete sun... omg... the running, the heat, the ridiculousness of this! 

I am hoping for a overcast, cold day for the day of the trial/show!

This heat is going to kill us! Of course, Zefra didn't care.. although she did jump out of the ring and go after a club member who was helping me double and swinging her ball around.. lol... and gave him a beautiful front.... lol. Oh gosh, my little schutzhund dog who will be fussing with me in the show ring... help! 

We are working on it this week, she actually didn't do "too" bad, only when I made the mistake of asking where her ball was or showing her the ball did she come into fuss position.. lol... at least I know her obedience is getting better!


----------



## LARHAGE (Jul 24, 2006)

Lol. The first time I showed Gavin I was so out of breath I thought I was going to collapse and die, it's an adventure for sure!!!


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Yeah, I am not looking forward to this! It's also suppose to be HOT!


----------



## Wolfgeist (Dec 4, 2010)

elisabeth_00117 said:


> Yesterday at training we had a mock ring set up to practice in and so I took Zefra into the ring at the end of the day (she is in heat and I didn't want to mess with the competitors dogs' heads who were training- some weren't from our club). It was still about 32* outside and the ring was in complete sun... omg... the running, the heat, the ridiculousness of this!
> 
> I am hoping for a overcast, cold day for the day of the trial/show!
> 
> ...


She did really well.. just gotta remember to keep her attention with the balls. We'll take two for her! She pulls real nice, either way.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

I've shown dogs in June and July heat. Make sure the dog is conditioned not only for the running but for the heat. It was hot at Pan's last show in April and unfortunately the dog ahead of him kept stopping abruptly and refusing to move, which interrupted Pan's movement. Pan is well conditioned for the heat but that kind of ruined his chances. Don't let the dogs drink right away, don't give them ice water, and make sure to do a walking cool down before putting them in crates.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Thanks Lies!

Great advice, and I have been working Zeffie in the heat. I am hoping she does well.

I over did it last weekend with her (she doesn't slow down!) and she was affected by the heat. She went from training, to being in the car (during training with all doors open/cross breeze and water of course), to out and about at different places to playing ball and it was too much.. I have been building up on it. She won't tell me when she has had enough, always on the go and going at 200mph.


----------

